# Not drinking enough



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

It's been another very hot week again. It's 99° today. Supposed to be 101° tomorrow. I don't think my girls are drinking enough. Has anyone tried a bowl of sonic ice? It's just frozen water in tiny little balls. Do you think that would help? I think I may have said earlier that I have a tiny baby pool put there. I put a very small amount if water in it, not even enough to cover the bottom. They won't get in even when I put food in the middle. Maybe I should sink the pool. Hmm....

I'm happy to receive any advice. Thank you in advance for yor time

Nichole
DentonTX

Thr


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Please pardon typos.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as the water is available they will drink what they need. No worries.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*"NOT drinking enough"*.....
I think that *I am also* ...."NOT drinking enough" *!!!

*I _plan _to add some "Sour-Mash" Whiskey to my evening "diet" tonight.
I HOPE it helps maintain my "Sense-of-Humor".

I once saw a "Ma and Pa Kettle" movie...in which little "Pa" Kettle _hid _his _moonshine_ from some visiting "Revenuers" by putting it all in the "Horse-Trough".
His Rooster got into that _moonshine_....and was stumbling-around _crazily _*!!!
*( one of the FUNNIEST things I have ever seen in a Movie *!!! *)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> As long as the water is available they will drink what they need. No worries.


I agree ...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

WHAT part of Virginia are you in "*Sundancers*" *?
*I have a GOOD "Long-Term" Friend who is a Professor at VA-Tech....( Blacksburg )
...and a Son of mine also lives in Virginia .... near Purcellville.

I've not been in Virginia...
...but I _imagine that it is much-the-same _as North Carolina...where I have visited MANY times.

BEST REGARDS,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for the reassurance. It just seems the water level doesn't go down much through the day and when I check on them they are panting and holding their wings out--the Easter Egger much more than the two Rhode Island Reds.

Nichole
Denton, TX


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> WHAT part of Virginia are you in "*Sundancers*" *?*
> I have a GOOD "Long-Term" Friend who is a Professor at VA-Tech....( Blacksburg )
> ...and a Son of mine also lives in Virginia .... near Purcellville.
> 
> ...


I'm due south of VA-Tech on the Va & NC line. (So about a hour (south) from Va Tech)

You son is in Northern Va and I'm in the southern part...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Andi,
*NICE COUNTRY that you live in *!!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

gardenista said:


> Thank you for the reassurance. It just seems the water level doesn't go down much through the day and when I check on them they are panting and holding their wings out--the Easter Egger much more than the two Rhode Island Reds.
> 
> Nichole
> Denton, TX


If you have fresh water, they will drink it, so don't worry too much. As long as they have shade and water those temps shouldn't bother them too much unless they are too heavy. Could be why your EE is suffering more than the RIRs...the reds usually don't carry as much weight as other breeds.

The panting is letting excess heat and humidity out, as is holding out the wings, so it's not a symptom of distress but of just compensation for the heat. We are having those temps here as well and some of the heavier breeds will pant and hold out wings also...but they'll be fine.

Cool grass, cool dust, cool and fresh water and watching the weight of your birds will help getting through a heat wave.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Make sure they have lots of shade!


----------

